# Controlled Hunt Results..



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The Ohio Division of Wildlife has posted the drawing results of the controlled hunts, with the exception of NASA/Plumbrook. Special waterfowl hunts have yet to be posted. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/ControlledHunts/results.htm


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they were there this morning????as i didn't get picked?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

My huntin' buddy got picked for the Ravenna gun hunt. I hope that means I'm goin' with him. Never hunted Ravenna but I drive by it all the time and always see deer. My daughter and I both got picked for the Salt Fork Mzl lder hunt. We always have a good time at Salt Fork sittin' in the woods talkin'. Gotta take advantage of this time cause she's off to college next year. Man, they grow up fast  . It's kinda like the ole good news/bad news thing. I hope she remembers the times we had in the woods.


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

Why wouldn't you be going with him to Ravenna? I thought the deal was that if either of you got picked for something, then they woulkd take the other.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I hunted Ravenna last year and it was awesome. We were on an antlerless only hunt and managed to get our 4 deer. We did see some awesome bucks there, kinda sucked to only be able to watch them, if you go you should have a blast. If I were you I would sit in the morning till around 9am then do some small 2 man drives or still hunt. 3 of our 4 deer came by moving around, the guys that sat all day did not fair as well as the guys that moved around.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Jed, I kinda figured I was in but didn't want to think it was a done deal.
You know I could still get picked for Plum Brook.................... and we would have a freezer full this year. I guess we better get to the range ole boy.
I think the ole 870 is gonna be droppin' some slick heads this year.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

I got picked for salt fork to never hunted there,I always go to egypt valley for gun season. Can anybody tell me what its like at salt fork.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

What's up with plum brook??? We went once a few years ago and it's to the deer hunter what Vegas is to the gambler. I think they're teasing us with the resutls. I'm gettin' it bad already guys.................... Is it too soon to hang some stands and sit for a few hours? Ahhhh I'm goin' to my happy place right now. 20 feet up lookin' eye to eye with a dang noisy a$$ squirrel thinkin' I bet I could nail him with my bow and shut him up.................. Oh no, back to work. I got a few weeks to go, hope I make it.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Results for Plum Brook WERE already posted! BUT do to and ERROR in the drawing to many names were picked. They are working on a FAIR way to correct the situation. Chances are if you put in for the draw you were probably picked like the rest of us.....only to find out about this ERROR! Rumor has it they will release the names AGAIN when the drawings for the duck hunts are released. I think the same officials are drawing the names for hunts that count the election ballots???


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

hay i got picked for the mosquito youth gun hunt for september 30th any hit i can have would be nice plz


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

MAK I see the duck results are posted. Have you heard anything else about plumbrook?

Scott


----------

